# Nice Carp from Buck Creek



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Went up to the creek here in Springfield on Sunday with some corn and had about 4-5 that ran but got off, and got these 3. Of course, she had me 2 to 1, beat me again.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Let her beat you as often as your pride will let you because a good Woman is heard to find let alone who will go fishing with ya - Nice catches


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Agrees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Let her? HA! She just does it. Just the other night she beat me and 2 other guys catfishing. Must be the scent she puts off.


----------

